# Do you shoot targets at the same height



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I start out with good intentions of changing the height of my targets, but somehow I put my catch box on top of our trash container and end up leaving it there. ????????????


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Same height. Don't plan on hunting with a slingshot and don't plan on entering any competitions. After 30 years of rifle and Pistol competitions I'm done. Burnt out with competitions.I shoot for fun and enjoyment now. No pressure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Random heights and ranges, like the fun of a new challenge virtually every shot lol Do keep to same range on paper targets if I'm trying to sort out form, bands, etc


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Really just depends on my mood. Sometimes I like to mix it up with different heights and distances, but I also have defaults.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Same height and distance


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

mostly same heights and distances,depends on the catchbox and placement,when I am at the river or in the woods usually shooting downward[pinecones,cans,debris floating by] on occasion we have packed a shoebox with newspaper and hoisted it up into one of the trees here,just for fun


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

When taking walks I'll practice some 'high shots', shooting leaves, twigs and pine cones in trees overhead to simulate bird hunting. I also practice close-up 'ground shots' on small rocks, dirt clods, etc. to simulate a rattlesnake's head . . . got quite a few of them around this time of year so need to stay ready.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I cannot begin to imagine shooting a rattlesnake, unless it was with a shotgun and Im sitting in a vehicle


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I like random distances and heights. Woods courses are my favorite. The mental challenge of working out distances and curvature helps my mind exhaust itself and go to sleep. That being said, my catchbox in my basement never moves. :slap:


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

bigdh2000 said:


> I like random distances and heights. Woods courses are my favorite. The mental challenge of working out distances and curvature helps my mind exhaust itself and go to sleep. That being said, my catchbox in my basement never moves. :slap:


I usually hang mine from a beam, unless I'm after grouping, after first shot it's a swinging moving target ????


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I like to change it up, but I'm also lazy so my targets don't get moved much...


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

My catchbox sits on the ground, so the same height, low. When out and about I'll mix it up and shoot everywhere.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol I agree with Bob I lowered mine this morning just to keep it interesting.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I wish I had a place like you are referring to Bigdh2000 in the woods.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Tag said:


> I wish I had a place like you are referring to Bigdh2000 in the woods.


I have some space in the back yard for about five targets, but they are all shot from the back of the house and make the neighbors nervous. I love the woods courses at all the tournaments. Several local (Georgia) shooters have nice land for this stuff and invite me out every so often.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I usually have different sized spinners at different heights in my catchbox and randomly change which one I am aiming for. The variance in height from the top spinner to the bottom spinner is about 15 inches.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

A guy could shoot from his knees or shoot from a ladder.

He could squat, bend, and freeze when verticality matters.

A guy could shoot laying down or while comfortably seated.

He can make different heights from the line when they're needed.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I move mine all over - its rarely at the same height or position. If only I could stop the bounce outs - hit the spinner way too often...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like shooting ten meters at the catch box but also bottle caps on the ground to practice for snakes. 
My absolute favorite are plastic spoons stuck in the ground say 2 or 3 yards away. 
Snakes don't stand a chance. 
Great thread Tag!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Ibojoe I like all the replies, This turned out better than I expected What I was wondering, does anyone change their height in the catchbox. I like the idea of putting plastic spoons in the ground I’m watching my nephew Max today, so putting some spoons in the ground will be perfect for him to shoot his BB gun.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

My catchbox is rooted to the spot as is the spinner. I like the single mindedness I bring to a constant unchanging static target while I'm searching for that intangible zone.

Then I go to work, have fun and plink away all over the shop!


----------

